# Don in Florida



## dr carver (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm getting back into backyard beekeeping after a 25 or so year hiatus. It was my Darling Bride's suggestion.
This would make me an informed newbee, maybe?

I retired in January, so my schedule is much more flexible than it used to be.

So far, I have joined the local beekeeper's association, signed up for the beginning beekeepers class that will be held this Saturday, and have been gathering equipment for 2 colonies. The 2 nucs from local sources will probably be purchased next week after the class.

So that's my situation at the moment. 

Hi y'all!!

Don

-- I set my speed so as to travel swiftly, yet remain unconcerned about constabulary entanglements.... --


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Don. I hope to see you Saturday. I think they have me on for Rules and Regulations.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Don, welcome back. Beekeeping will be very different from 25 years ago! Have fun with it!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and back to bee keeping! Enjoy!


----------



## dr carver (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks to all for the welcome.

I got a chance to meet AmericasBeekeeper at the class. We had a real treat afterward. He went to inspect the apiary at the County Extension where the class was held. There was a swarm in a tree just outside of the fence. They left before we could round up a box. "Missed it by this much!"

When we got into the apiary, we found 2 colonies were empty, but the third was exploding. It was 2 deeps of brood, pollen, and nectar and a super full of capped honey. The 2 deeps had swarm cells and supercedure cells. We got to take part in splitting this colony into 3 colonies. It will be interesting to see how this turns out.

Even though it was rainy for most of the day, we had a great class that ended with an amazing show and tell!

Don


----------

